# Shop class Accident in Florida



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Another reminder that safety needs to come first..

Teen?s hair ripped from scalp during shop class  - New York Daily News


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

One of the first safety things, no loose clothing, no loose/long hair. And the girl admits she knew she should have had her hair in a pony tail - and didn't bother. Bet she'll bother next time. Too bad that some people just have to learn the hard way, before they learn at all. I'm almost willing to bet that the teacher didn't even know she was near the drill press, let alone going to use it.

But I would like to know what she was doing to get her hair in it. I'm sorry the girl got hurt, but it was her own stupidity, not someone else's that did it, so I don't have a lot of sympathy to spare.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe she was trying to test if the saw can cut her hair instantly? Never too sure.


----------



## tediam (Mar 1, 2009)

Industrial-duty equipment is rarely needed in shop classes, if ever. A 1/3 Hp, 8" drill press woul likely have done the job, and at a slower speed. Her injury would have been less severe. Also, the tension on drill press belts is usually set too taught. If it had been looser, the belt likely would have started slipping rather than ripping out her hair.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

must be blonde if trying to cut hair with saw Andy


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Sorry folks but I fail to see the humor of someone hurting themselves. Regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## Grey Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Sorry folks but I fail to see the humor of someone hurting themselves. Regardless of the circumstances.


Ben, I totally agree. I just wonder how Jack and Andy would feel if this happened to their child. I seriously doubt that they would see this as funny.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My only concern is that everyone involved will try and put the blame on someone else.

I see a lawsuit in the making, if you note the comments from the "students" parent.....

Look what happened with that saw incident once the lawyers got involved.

Have they invented a "saw stop" for a drill press???????


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

tediam said:


> Industrial-duty equipment is rarely needed in shop classes, if ever. A 1/3 Hp, 8" drill press woul likely have done the job, and at a slower speed. Her injury would have been less severe. Also, the tension on drill press belts is usually set too taught. If it had been looser, the belt likely would have started slipping rather than ripping out her hair.



That's not the way belts work, if anything gets caught between....the belt gets tighter on the pulleys.


As a kid, we had full industrial wood and metal shops. Then something liberal happened, and the schools started getting rid of the tooling and classes.

Some schools are starting to bring back the Industrial Arts, but very few. All kids should be taught to build and repair everything.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with kids getting their hands and fingernails dirty.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

tediam said:


> Industrial-duty equipment is rarely needed in shop classes, if ever. A 1/3 Hp, 8" drill press woul likely have done the job, and at a slower speed. Her injury would have been less severe. Also, the tension on drill press belts is usually set too taught. If it had been looser, the belt likely would have started slipping rather than ripping out her hair.


We had (metalwork and woodwork) lathes, drill presses, mortise machines whatever at school.

To be honest I feel like I got a better education because of it.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

just a blonde joke I didn't to offend anyone sorry if i did Andy


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry. No offense intended. Actually, I was trying to answer JOAT’s question. But made a joke, somehow. Sorry again, guys. Jack


----------



## tediam (Mar 1, 2009)

Drill press belts are covered and hair would not be brought into them. Hair - long hair, can get caught in the spinning tool and that's how the injury was sustained. A looser belt, or less powerful motor, may have mitigated her misery.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

But who turned on the drill press? Is it her or it was left running?


----------

